# I am looking for a good Prank.



## cabella (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a good friend of mine that I tend to only see on the first week of Nov. for gun hunting. In the last 3 months he has had to travel for work and recently let me know that when he travels for work he has had to drive 100 miles each way. In that 100 miles he has been driving past my truck every day and toilet papering it. He is unaware that I am aware it is him after I place a trail camera outside of my truck. Now I did bring it up to him, he laughed and said it was probably a exgirlfriend. I agreed and am now plotting. I need some ideas!!!!!!!!!!!!! So far the only thing that has been thought of is to put up a buck target about 150 yards from his stand but I feel we can do better! HELP ME......


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Here are some ideas.....

My favorite:

Take an ad out in the classifieds the day after Christmas saying "Will Pay for Used Christmas Trees with his phone number on it"

Take his hunting gear the night before a hunt and put it in a five gallon bucket in the deep freezer.

If it is a portable stand, switch the directions of the stand. Meaning, if he is looking over a food plot, switch it so he is looking into the woods. Or take the seat out his stand. Or take the first four steps out of his ladder and leave him the trail camera pictures.

Take a crap under his deer stand. Use plenty of toilet paper.

Set his alarm for three hours before he is supposed to wake up for an early morning hunt.

Glue BB's in his caps for his tires some weekend while hunting and watch him go nuts when all of his tires deflate over the course of a weekend (do not let him drive them!!!!).

If all else fails, sleep with his girlfriend.

In hind sight, I recommend all but the last. Depending upon the nature of your friendship, that may be over the line.

I have more if none of these fit your fancy.


----------



## cabella (Aug 18, 2007)

Some of those are good. I like the setting of the alarm and taking some ladder steps out of the tree. I still need more though, give me everything that is good, bad and over the line.


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

if he has a climbing stand take it down out of the tree
take the tips off his arrows


----------



## quadeye (Sep 19, 2007)

This is what my brother did to me after I shot a big buck out of his stand, becasue he got too drunk one night.

He bought about 5 alarm clocks and the night before opening day he hide them around my stand in the grass and had them set to go off every 30 minutes starting at 7am. So the first one went off and I had to crawl out of my stand and find it, shut it off, climb back up my stand. half hour later same thing. This happened 5 times. He and all of our friends laughed, but I alway smile during thanksgiving when his family is over of turkey and I look at that buck on the wall.


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

quad i have to say bravo to your bro and bravo to you lol that is a funny story


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Cabella

Take two rolls of toilet paper with you hunting. One hidden for your own use, one for your buddy. Unroll about ten feet of it and sprinkle in white pepper, roll back up. Enough said.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

we had two fellow sin our hunting group that really did each other in... a son-in-law and his father-in-law.

One morning while we were waiting for the geese in pre-dawn the father-in-law dozed off... so the son-in-law kindly removed the shells from his gun.

THe first flock came inn and click, pump, click... everyone thought that was pretty funny...

Later that year when we were all deer hunting together the father-in-law got even. Mind you, he reloads the majority of our rifle shells and has for 20 some years.

Well, we hopped out of the pick-up after a doe, of which we all had extra doe tags... click..action...click... everyone laughed. THe father-in-law had reloaded two boxes of his son-in-laws .270 shells without a primer.

Those two boxes were quickly thrown into the box of the pick-up and the son-in-law had to bum some factory loads from another hunter in our party.

Pretty dang funny... but the lesson here is that you better be careful who you pick out as your targets.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

All I have to say is don't relate it to hunting. Noone wants a hunt to get ruined and you all should know that. You ruin his hunt and he will probably ruin one of your hunts.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Take him to a pizza joint that always makes him have to "relieve himself." When he gets up to go poo, get up and run to the stall first. While in there, rip the end of a packet of ketchup open just a little bit and stick it facing out under the feet of the seat. When he sits, the ketchup blows into his pants and he's gotta sit in ketchup untill he gets back to the deer camp to change. It's harsh, but it's funny when you're there to see their reaction.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

weasle414 said:


> Take him to a pizza joint that always makes him have to "relieve himself." When he gets up to go poo, get up and run to the stall first. While in there, rip the end of a packet of ketchup open just a little bit and stick it facing out under the feet of the seat. When he sits, the ketchup blows into his pants and he's gotta sit in ketchup untill he gets back to the deer camp to change. It's harsh, but it's funny when you're there to see their reaction.


holy crap I thought I invented that ketchup gag about 12 years ago... I used to set that up with the double ketchup pack. one packet under each little support pad under the seat, aimed inward & upwards. I'd fold the ketchup packets over, squishing all the ketchup to one end then folding over, this made for a magnum ketchup charge, then I'd use a tip of a pocket knife to carefull cut the little injector slits in the packet.

LMAO!!!

Used taco sauce once....

once.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

The folding over thing sounds like a great idea! Dave, you're a genious! And fyi, I learned that prank from my dad who used to do it when he was working in his late teens. So that one's at least 20 or so years old. Still funny though.


----------

